

Poll about an upcoming fast numpy/scipy port to JS - inglor
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IVo7rJ50uAzDYTbL-kegJBWgQenwGUBs_D89Bhu1LH0/viewform?c=0&w=1

======
travisoliphant
This is an interesting idea.

However, their timelines are too short. It makes me feel like they don't
really understand what it's going to take.

A good start would be the C++ library libdynd which was designed to
potentially be used from Javascript.

NumPy has much more than vectors and matrices. Does Javascript have operator
overloading?

~~~
inglor
JavaScript is planned to support operator overloading with value types in ES7.
We're following those discussions very closely and intend to support it as
soon as it possible with a macro-transpilation solution interim.

We're going to port some stuff directly from numpy and scipy (directly from
source with the required legal attribution).

I understand this is a huge undertaking but we're standing on the shoulders of
giants and we are optimistic about those deadlines. Of course if it'll take
longer it'll take longer we're still building it - any help would be really
appreciated of course.

------
pablobaz
A key feature for me would be that it remains runnable in the browser.

Gauss
([https://github.com/wayoutmind/gauss](https://github.com/wayoutmind/gauss))
has some nice features in this space. But only has vectors at the moment.

~~~
calcol
It would be cool to have an all JS implementation of NumPy or SciPy but the
reality of the situation is that if this is going to be used in a research
setting and speed is one of the most important factors, then this is secondary
to actually porting over the lower level C++ and FORTRAN code.

